# Can I freeze pasta salad?



## Constance

I made enough pasta salad for an army last weekend. We're getting a little tired of it, but it's so good, I hate to throw it out.
It's dressed with Italian Vinaigrette, and the only fresh things in it are the peppers and onions. Other ingredients are venison salami, green & black olives, artichoke hearts, and canned tomatoes.


----------



## Alix

I don't think it would work well Constance. Maybe there is a neighbor you could share with? Or a homeless shelter that needs extra?


----------



## urmaniac13

The texture of the pasta will never be the same once frozen.  It can be okay if it is something like lasagne, but with pasta salad, pasta themselves are too prominent and the change in their texture will be too noticeable... I wouldn't freeze them, just send it over here I will finish it out for you 

(maybe you can invite a few friends for lunch?)


----------



## Seven S

like they said, the texture of the pasta will change, however, it can be done if you really need to and it will be edible provided the pasta was cooked al dente to begin with... not the best of textures when thawed, just pick your audience well!!!


----------



## Constance

That's kinda what I thought, y'all. I'll call my daughter and have her pick some up after work. 
We're having a big cook-out Sunday...probably will have 15 or more people. The pasta salad would be good for that, but I made it last Friday. It keeps well, but that would be 9 days, and I'm afraid it might be pushing the limits a little to far.


----------



## mish

Yes, you can freeze the pasta salad in a zip-lock, with all the air pushed out. Since you made it Friday, and it's not frozen yet, dump it.


----------



## Constance

OK, Mish. I just had some for lunch, and it was OK, but I guess it might be getting a little furred over. Besides, I've picked all the artichoke hearts out of it.


----------



## mish

Constance said:
			
		

> OK, Mish. I just had some for lunch, and it was OK, but I guess it might be getting a little furred over. Besides, I've picked all the artichoke hearts out of it.


 
Are you sure those green furry things were artichokes, Connie? lol, j/k.  The venison had me a little worried.  You reminded me, I have some frozen chicken in the back of the freezer, from I can't remember when.  I keep forgetting about it, because I keep piling new stuff in.  It might just fly out the next time I open the freezer door.


----------



## Constance

I know, Mish...I just hate to throw away food. I am talking about the deep freeze here. It doesn't get opened that much, and we do package our food well, so it holds up quite a while longer than the stuff in our refrigerator freezer. I've gotten by with some pretty old pot roasts, as long as I cooked them low, slow and juicy. 
But I didn't realize how much the taste of the venison would be altered! We've never had any strong tasting venison before. Kim said it was pretty bad. 
I've also learned over time that cooked chicken, turkey and pork don't last well, no matter how you package them. After a month or so, the meat takes on a funky taste that I notice, but my husband does not. 
On the other hand, browned burger or sausage keep pretty well. Maybe it's because they generally go in a tomato sause when thawed. 

Like you, my friend, I need to clean out both my freezers. I have a big plastic bag in there with 2 packages each of balogna, turkey sausage, and ground turkey that are at least three years old, maybe four. I think there's also a little venison sausage (brats & Italian) that is going on 2 years old. 

I wonder, if I take that stuff out to the pound, if they will feed it to their big dogs. We have a really sweet dog catcher who loves animals, and will keep a healthy animal forever.


----------



## mish

Hee hee. My pantry and freezer look like I'm preparing for the Y2K, again. Last weekend I cleaned out (some) of the closets. Maybe this weekend the freezer   I might find Jimmy Hoffa in there. lol.


----------

